# Caught some saugeyes today



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

The water is finally down and clearing up. I got out for a little bit this afternoon. Managed 6, mostly small ones and one 21". It was nice to get out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice fish man


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Rock on man good start on February.Was there a lot of shad dying were you were? I've been seeing half dead shad in my sleep lately!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

No shad die off at wills creek, yet. I did snag a few big shad. It's possible they my have died off the last couple of weeks when the water was up


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I see we got some more wet stuff comin next week to, I'm gonna have to get out next couple days.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Any fish in this cold is a worthy airbreather.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Here is the attaboy award! It was too rough out there for me. I may have to put on my big boy pants and get out there lol. Maybe tomorrow!


----------

